# Datenbank auf fremden Webserver anlegen



## ParadiseCity (28. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Hab ein dringendes Problem: 
Wie kann ich eine Datenbank auf einem anderen Webserver anlegen?
Ich habe meine HP per FTP auf einen Webserver übertragen, und nachdem alles auf eine DB aufgebaut ist, müsste ich jetzt noch wissen, wie man die DB auf dem Webserver anlegen kann.
(Bei mir lokal ist es eh kein Problem)

(Muss ich dass dann dem Admin auf dem Webserver mitteilen wie ich meine DB haben will, und der muss mir die dann anlegen? oder wie? Ich hab da leider keinen Schimmer wie das geht....)

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem verständlich rübergebracht....


----------



## Spacemonkey (28. Mai 2004)

Du kannst entweder mit PHP eine Seite schreiben, die dir dir  eine Datenbank anlegt. Also dann halt mit den SQL befehlen arbeiten.
Oder du hast eine Shell die du nutzen kannst, dann kannst du die DB direkt anlegen.
Oder aber dein Provider hat MySQLAdmin drauf was das einfachste wäre, da man die DB hier sehr schön verwalten kann.
Oder du frägst deinen Provider ob er dir eine einrichtet.
Bei wem bist du denn?

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.
Gruß Marc


----------

